# Other Package Binaries for 8.1 RELEASE: where to obtain?



## radical (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi. sorry. My initial thread was marked "Solved" so I am obliged to open up another one although this is closely related.

I have obtained the OpenOffice tbz already, but when I examined the site it was only providing openoffice and nothing more.

Are there any site you can link me to so that I can find a wider repository for complete binaries (with dependencies bundled) for FreeBSD 8.1 RELEASE ? 

I am looking for binaries of "Awesome" (window manager), "koffice", "opera", "CUPS", "Deluge" and probably "Wine" (for FreeBSD). Does anybody know the site where I can obtain these? 

Maybe my googling skill is poor but honestly I have worked for this three days now to no joy, until Renice came to give me a link for Oo.

Thanks ahead.


----------



## gordon@ (Sep 25, 2010)

Just try running


```
pkg_add -r awesome
```

etc...


----------



## radical (Sep 25, 2010)

It is an honor to get reply-post from a FreeBSD developer and I thank you 'gordon@' for the favor.

Does your answer mean to denote that the sites I am looking for does not exist at all?

I have a choked-up internet provider, the only nearest provider to me, my plan was to download intermittently, could be Paused and Resumed several times through days, a binary which I can install later and keep for the other machines to get installed. I see for this purpose the command 'pkg_add -r' cannot apply since despite the prohibitive speed I would have to reiterate the command in each machine to get installed.

So my intention (if this is feasible at hand) is to download all the needed binaries (with deps bundled in it) for use to several machines later. Under Slackware I was able to do this, and if no binaries I was able to compile from source-only via './configure' 'make' 'make install' commands. It was easy though. If only it could be as easy also here in FreeBSD. 

I have ran OSOL but it did not impress me. I stayed with Slackware. I thought it was the best unix-like. But here when I have tested with FreeBSD I am highly impressed of fBSD's speed and security implementation and I am convinced that this marvelous OS is most excellent if not the best in the Open Source Software category.

But being new here I am truly in need of some help and pointers for my current situation.

Thanks ahead to all.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 25, 2010)

radical said:
			
		

> Hi. sorry. My initial thread was marked "Solved" so I am obliged to open up another one although this is closely related.
> 
> I have obtained the OpenOffice tbz already, but when I examined the site it was only providing openoffice and nothing more.
> 
> ...



First and most important thing, do You have WORKING connection to the Internet?

Can You *ftp(1)* into *ftp.freebsd.org/pub/* for that box?

```
# ftp ftp.freebsd.org/pub/
```

To check what dependencies are needed, You may do it like that:

```
% cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3
% make run-depends-list
/usr/ports/accessibility/atk
/usr/ports/devel/ORBit2
/usr/ports/devel/desktop-file-utils
/usr/ports/devel/gconf2
/usr/ports/devel/gio-fam-backend
/usr/ports/devel/glib20
/usr/ports/devel/gnome-vfs
/usr/ports/devel/libIDL
/usr/ports/devel/pkg-config
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.8
/usr/ports/misc/gnome-mime-data
/usr/ports/misc/gnomehier
/usr/ports/misc/hicolor-icon-theme
/usr/ports/print/cups-client
/usr/ports/print/freetype2
/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libXaw
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/libXt
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango
/usr/ports/x11/libICE
/usr/ports/x11/libX11
/usr/ports/x11/libXau
/usr/ports/x11/libXcomposite
/usr/ports/x11/libXcursor
/usr/ports/x11/libXdamage
/usr/ports/x11/libXext
/usr/ports/x11/libXfixes
/usr/ports/x11/libXi
/usr/ports/x11/libXrandr
/usr/ports/x11/libXrender
```



You can manually fetch(1) those packages like that:

```
% cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3
% sh
# make run-depends-list | while read I; do fetch -c /path/to/dir/with/openoffice.tbz_file "ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/$( uname -m )/packages-8.1-release/Latest/$( basename ${I} ).tbz"; done
```

This command would fetch all needed dependencies into the /path/to/dir/with/openoffice.tbz_file dir.


----------



## radical (Sep 25, 2010)

vermaden,

Hi thanks for this help.



> First and most important thing, do You have WORKING connection to the Internet?



Yes I have.



> *Can You ftp(1) into ftp.freebsd.org/pub/ for that box?*



Yes I can.



> _You can manually fetch(1) those packages like that:_



Thanks for the remedy.

I hope the mod will not mark this thread 'solved' yet. I shall be back for the results.


----------



## kpa (Sep 25, 2010)

Set PACKAGESITE environment variable in your .profile so that pkg_add(1) automatically looks for latest stable-packages rather than release-packages (that won't get updated anyhow): 


```
export PACKAGESITE="ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/"
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 25, 2010)

```
wget -c -nd ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/x11-wm/awesome.....
```
(needs wget)
(that is probably the path)
(the latest pkg_add target might not be there)
and other caveats.
But you can even if dual-booting, install the
windows "wget" and download the SAME file 
partially from windows and partially from
bsd ( I seem to recall doing once, a huge ISO.)
since "wget -c -nd " resumes without overwrite


----------



## Beastie (Sep 25, 2010)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> "wget -c -nd " resumes without overwrite


fetch(1) can too (*-rR*) and has the advantage to be available in the base system.


----------



## radical (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Vermaden,

The script returned 'illegal variable name' I don't know why. I just have no time hunting down what causes it. 

I think I am giving it up at the moment. I don't understand why there is no one sponsoring a pre-built portable packages. Doing so would have greatly reduced the users' total dependence on the internet connection each installation and would have eased up much of the bandwidth.

How would an isolated machine (without network connection) install applications?

Maybe just because I am new to this. I am very confused 'why'.

Thanks a lot to everyone.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 26, 2010)

radical said:
			
		

> How would an isolated machine (without network connection) install applications?


Manually, on another Internet-connected machine, like I used to do years ago.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 26, 2010)

radical said:
			
		

> How would an isolated machine (without network connection) install applications?



If its THAT case, then its no matter if its Linux/BSD/Darwin/Solaris or any other UNIX or Unix-like operating systems, they are all very tight to Internet connection and repositories, You will face a lot similar problems with other systems.


----------



## gordon@ (Sep 27, 2010)

radical said:
			
		

> I think I am giving it up at the moment. I don't understand why there is no one sponsoring a pre-built portable packages. Doing so would have greatly reduced the users' total dependence on the internet connection each installation and would have eased up much of the bandwidth.



Not sure why you think we don't offer pre-built packages. We do. Go to:

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8-stable/

This assumes you want 8-STABLE packages for the amd64 platform (substitute correct values as necessary).


----------

